
Publishing the Unpublishable - apsec112
http://www.ubu.com/ubu/unpub.html
======
iron0013
Very strongly recommend that anyone and everyone explore the entire ubuweb
website! There is a lot (pretend I capitalized that entire word for emphasis)
there, and a lot of it is very good. I can’t really think of another highbrow
art and culture site that compares to it!

~~~
dang
It's a great site. There have been a few threads here over the years:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=ubu.com%20comments%3E0&sort=byDate&type=story)

------
capableweb
"Error: template '/var/www/ubu.com/ubu/unpub/Unpub_014_Stefans_Booty.pdf' not
foundError: template security preferences do not allow remote access to files
with that extension"

Seems like "unpublishable" was meant literally, I thought it was figuratively
at first.

------
AdmiralAsshat
At the risk of sounding dismissive...how is this different than fanfiction.net
or any other online story repository? Are the authors submitting stories
famous?

~~~
compiler-guy
Many of them are, if not "famous", reasonably successful writers in their own
sub field. The point is that they have work that isn't publishable through
normal channels for any number of reasons: Too long, too weird, too different
than their usual work.

